# Palit GTX 780 Super JetStream 3 GB



## W1zzard (Sep 10, 2013)

Palit's GTX 780 Super JetStream is one of the highest-clocked GTX 780s on the market. In our testing, its performance beats NVIDIA's GTX Titan, yet its price doesn't break the bank. With a retail price of around $670, it is cheaper than any other custom-design, overclocked GTX 780 card.

*Show full review*


----------



## Ghost (Sep 10, 2013)

Nicely built card. You forgot to add this:







Great performance/watt


----------



## Assimilator (Sep 10, 2013)

Considering this card is the 3rd-highest clocking GTX 780 ever reviewed by TPU, and its price, I would have considered giving it a "Great Value" award.

Page 25, "Fan Noise": 5th paragraph begins "Idle noise levels of the GTX 780 Lightning...", copypasta issue?


----------



## Kingpin (Sep 10, 2013)

This looks very good card, maybe i can take one of them


----------



## AsRock (Sep 10, 2013)

Nice review but the pricing on the 7990 is crazy ?  as newegg have them from $620


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 10, 2013)

AsRock said:


> Nice review but the pricing on the 7990 is crazy ?  as newegg have them from $620



ah yes, i'll fix that for the next round of reviews. even at $620 I wouldn't buy the HD 7990.



Assimilator said:


> I would have considered giving it a "Great Value" award.



I have considered it. While it's great value vs. other GTX 780s, I still find it's a lot of money.


----------



## qubit (Sep 10, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> even at $620 I wouldn't buy the HD 7990.



I'll bet you're thinking of that awful coil whine? That's a dealbreaker for me, too.

I recently bought two MSI GTX 580 Twin Frozr IIs with 3GB onboard memory at a bargain price and am running them in SLI. These deliver great performance without too much noise on twin slot coolers when driven hard and zero coil whine. At idle, I can't even hear them. This is the kind of performance one can expect nowadays and you can get this and even more with nvidia's latest GPUs matched up to a cooler like this.


----------



## el etro (Sep 11, 2013)

Wizzard, you should use Cat 13.10b on 7990 to achieve her frame-pacing feature and deliver more consistent FPS results(on average maybe will be only a little better, but results can become better on many games).

 The TPU test is the most fair(and the most objective) on web, but i think results is favoring a little the Nvidia cards due to the selection of games(and AMD's driver team lack of competition spirit). You could exclude from the test the less demanding games(Like diablo 3 and the CoJ)(That are a couple of games that the $400 GPUs are maxing out in Surround Settings!) to make the test more equilibrated.

 Total War: Rome 2 can substitute Starcraft HoS;
 Battlefield 4 could substitute CoJ;
 Splinter Cell Blacklist and the Batman Arkham Origins can enter in the test;
 Arma III can substitute CoD(but i understand CoD importance in the test);
 Guild Wars 2 can subtitute World of Warcarft;
 Saints Row 4 can substitute Sleeping Dogs now and Hitman can be substituted by the New Xcom;
 Need For Speed Most Wanted is more(by the rate of 1,65x/1) demanding(and more fair) than Grid(That uses AGE coded Lighting effects);
 Metro 2033 can go back to the test as it still can be hard to max out on most of high end systems like Crysis 1 still does today.
 Diablo 3 can be subtituted with Witcher 2 Enhanced Edition that still is hard to max out nowdays(Disable supersampling to not favor AMD cards on the test!)


 And are you planning to show 99% FPS of the cards in the test someday? (Well, this is the only of the new meters i like...)


----------



## Vego (Sep 11, 2013)

just got 780 gainward GLH witch is twin sister and Im getting the EK block for it, will check OC with better cooling


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Sep 11, 2013)

Hey look its my Card


----------



## Ghost (Sep 11, 2013)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Hey look its my Card



Your specs say JetStream. This is SUPER JetStream p:


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Sep 12, 2013)

Ghost said:


> Your specs say JetStream. This is SUPER JetStream p:



Close enough! LOL


----------

